# Jointer



## Upnort (Jan 9, 2011)

Can you make the in feed on a 8" delta jointer co-planer by adjusting the Gibs?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Upnort said:


> Can you make the in feed on a 8" delta jointer co-planer by adjusting the Gibs?


A model # would be helpfull.


----------



## Upnort (Jan 9, 2011)

Model # is 37-380


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Seams there is a type 1 and a type 2.

Do you have the manual?


----------



## Upnort (Jan 9, 2011)

I have the manual. Don't see anything about a type 1 or 2. With a straight edge running acoss the out feed the front edge of the in feed is more then a 1/16 low.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Both tables are adjustable?*

If so, the simple answer is YES. But it raises a question...How do you know they are not co-planer? And then the question in my mind becomes "Should you be trying to do it? And my answer would be NO, probably not. It's a rather complicated procedure for the inexperienced.
Check this out: http://newwoodworker.com/jntrouttables.html
If the jointer has seen a lot of wear the infeed tables ways may be worn since those are the movable ones. Rarely should the outfeed table be adjusted. So, there are two ways to check it assuming the outfeed as a reference. 
1. Along the length
2. Across the width
Along the length is the easiest, using a known straight edge like a 4' aluminum level see if you can raise/adjust the infeed table level across with the outfeed. No gaps anywhere on either side of the table. No tilting front to back on either table.

Across the width will require an accurate level ...if you can get them straight/flat front to back as above. They must not show any deviation side to side across the tables in any location, either on the outfeed or infeed. If the infeed ways are worn significantly that may be the issue. 
Shims, disassembly, cleaning, greasing, reassembly, checking as above... all are advisable...... Are you up for that? :smile: bill


----------



## Upnort (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Bill. The jointer has very little use. I think it got nock out of plane when we moved. I would really like to know I'd adjusting the Gibs will move the front edge of the in feed up 1/16?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You need to check it as above*

That amount doesn't seem right. 1/16"...:no:
Something may have "shifted" while moving, but shouldn't require major surgery.
Use a good 4' level if you have one. They don't tip over when you let go, like a straight edge.  bill
From thinz at http://www.newwoodworker.com/jntrprobfxs.html







 Putting shims under the low spot at the sliding rails is the only way to fix most jointers. Using trimmed leaves from a simple feeler gauge for shim stock can save the day, and a few bucks.
Click image to enlarge​ Most better quality jointers have the surface of the tables ground true AFTER they are assembled at the factory. Unless something bad happened to the jointer, it is rare to find the tables out of alignment. When the tables are level to each other, they are said to be coplanar. Lay a long (quality) straight edge across the tables and its bottom edge should be flat on both tables over its full length.
Fixing a non coplanar condition usually means adding shims below the low end of the offending table. Do not confuse the gib screws on most jointers that control the fit of the table to the sliding ways on the center housing. I continually see people recommending adjusting the gib screws to fix an out of line table. In nearly all cases, shims must be placed between the table and the center housing at the correct spot along the rails to fix the condition. On most parallelogram jointers there are adjustments at all four corners that can be used to correct a coplanar error. Check your instruction manual or contact the manufacturer for details on making this adjustment on your specific jointer.


----------



## Upnort (Jan 9, 2011)

I have done all that. Does anyone know anything about adjusting (Gibs) The manual for this jointer says nothing about co planer,but I know the in feed and out feed of a jointer need to be co planer. I know this one comes from the factory that way but it's off now. Can it be fixed in my shop.


----------



## Upnort (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Thins, that's the info I was looking for


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Upnort said:


> Thanks Thins, that's the info I was looking for


 
I believe I would be thanking Bill for that one. :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah*

What he said.... bill


----------



## Upnort (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry Bill,
I didn't see that the link that helped with my problem came from you. Screwed with this for hours yesterday and was looking for a quick yes or no answer. Your link cover my issue perfectly. Again sorry.


----------

